# 5 Spooky Smart Safety Tips For Your Halloween Hound



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> Keep your dog safe, happy and calm during the spooky festivities this Halloween.
> 
> Halloween will soon be here, and while we know that it’s all in good fun, our furry friends may not. To us, trick-or-treaters are expected and we are prepared with candy and jack-o’-lanterns. Our pooches aren’t expecting the doorbell to ring repeatedly for hours. Dogs only accept what we have exposed them to at a young age, so it’s natural for them to be afraid when the routine changes. Here are a few tips to keep your dog safe and happy during Halloween:
> 
> ...


Read more about the 5 Spooky Smart Safety Tips For Your Halloween Hound at PetGuide.com.


----------



## claramax600 (Sep 6, 2021)

I must say these tips are amazing and very helpful, well all need to must follow these tips on Halloween, and yeah its time to start shopping for Halloween, so these tips are quite good for us, before facing any issue.


----------

